# Venison Thuringer w/jalapenos summer sausage-Smoker to Sous vide finish



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2021)

My annual venison summer sausage, started with 7 pounds of venison and 3 pounds of pork butt. Added 1 cup of powdered buttermilk for tang and a 10 oz jar of chopped jalapenos. Mix and cure from PS seasoning.










I stuffed into 61mm fibrous casing that had been soaked in lukewarm water for 1/2 hour, secured with hog rings.





Placed in the smoker for 2 hours at 115* with dampers wide open ,added hickory chips and smoked at 140*for 3 hours.









I then vac sealed each stick and put in the sous vide container at 140* for 4.5 hours. I went by Baldwins chart plus an hour or so.





Let them cool in my cold cellar and then hit the refrigerator for the night. I cut and vac sealed this AM for treats to give out at Xmas. Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Lookin good Crazy! You know I'm crazy about sausages!!! Had to open this thread! Like!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm still on the xmas list right....lol

They sound like a very tasty sausage

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 17, 2021)

They do look good..  nice job...


PS...  GOOOO  Packers


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2021)

I need to get on your list lol. They look fantastic!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Congrats on the Carousel ride.....


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 17, 2021)

Hell to the yeah! Nice work.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 18, 2021)

Top notch SS there CM, very nice!  Man that stuff looks really tasty!  Nice job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 18, 2021)

They look awesome! Maybe gonna have to try adding the powdered buttermilk to mine also...just seems to be missing a little bit of something 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2021)

Strong work as usual .


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 18, 2021)

Note to self…get powdered buttermilk and give that a try.

thanks for posting…Like!


----------



## checkdude (Dec 18, 2021)

Looks great from here! I like jalapeños but never tried to add to sausage. Must do it next to see what I am missing.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2021)

checkdude said:


> Looks great from here! I like jalapeños but never tried to add to sausage. Must do it next to see what I am missing.


CD, I stole the idea from Joe aka Boyko, using Mt.Olive chopped jajapenos 10-12ounces per 10#.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2021)

very nice,,,,, my buddy just brought me 80lbs of elk and 30 or so of antelope for snack sticks,,,, I do the work and buy the seasonings and I keep 1/2,,,, not a bad deal


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2021)

Very nice looking summer sausage. Congrats. . .
 may need to add a bit of jalapeno to a batch, have done it with jerky.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 18, 2021)

Great job! Those are beautiful, you’ll definitely make a lot of people happy!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 18, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> add a bit of jalapeno to a batch,



I add 4 -5 fresh jalapenos (chopped up seeds and all) to every 5 lbs of meat...  know how unpredictable the heat is on jalapenos... this works out great when they are spicey...


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 25, 2021)

Our procedures are very similar, right down to using a Party Stacker. I generally use zipper bags, and I use sous vide balls in lieu of a lid. 

Questions:  Do the pickled jalapenos stay true to flavor, or does some of the 'pickled' flavor dissipate?  We recently bought a jar of "Tamed" jalapeno peppers that are milder than usual, so I'm thinking I can use more so the peppers are more visible. 

When you are through cooking to temp, do you transfer the vacuum bags into an ice bath?  And is condensation in the vac bag an issue?


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Questions: Do the pickled jalapenos stay true to flavor, or does some of the 'pickled' flavor dissipate? We recently bought a jar of "Tamed" jalapeno peppers that are milder than usual, so I'm thinking I can use more so the peppers are more visible.
> 
> When you are through cooking to temp, do you transfer the vacuum bags into an ice bath? And is condensation in the vac bag an issue


TE, Using one jar of diced jalapenos gives slight heat to the sausage, you could definitely add more. I remove the sausage from the  vac bags , wipe them down and hang in my cool cellar for a few hours before refrigerating. Sometimes I put them in snow for a bit but we had no snow ! :) Condensation isn't a problem as the sausage is removed immediately after the SV.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 26, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> TE, Using one jar of diced jalapenos gives slight heat to the sausage, you could definitely add more. I remove the sausage from the  vac bags , wipe them down and hang in my cool cellar for a few hours before refrigerating. Sometimes I put them in snow for a bit but we had no snow ! :) Condensation isn't a problem as the sausage is removed immediately after the SV.


With the pickled jalapenos, I like the idea of better consistency on the heat level verses fresh ones, which can vary wildly from batch to batch.  And I like to see ingredients (cheese, mustard seeds, peppers or whatever) in the slices.  These are the ones I was referring to and here is how Mezzetta describes them and using these maybe I could increase the amount without getting the heat too hot.

_Our Sliced Tamed™ Jalapeños—a hybrid of a jalapeño and a bell pepper— provide all the flavor and texture of a regular jalapeño but with less heat. _





So you are removing the sausage from the vac bags... makes sense for this application especially with multiple sausages in the bath.

Here is my first experiment in using a SV finish. I could easily fit 3 sausages in separate zipper bags. Or maybe cook 2 per bag. Anyways,  I cold smoked this stick of bologna, then over an hour or so I ramped up the bath temp from 125° to 155°, then held for 3 hours, then it went into an ice bath for 45 minutes.  I was very pleased with the even level of doneness the SV provided.


----------

